# Measuring for Martingale Collar



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Our trainer has recommended using a Martingale collar to bring Amber "under control" during training. Can you recommend how to measure to determine what size? Do you/have you used a Martingale during your training, e.g., Novice Obedience? Thanks. :wavey: Vicki


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I've never used a Martingale, but I did a quick search here on GRF and found this link (there are others, too):

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/116708-martingale-collars.html


----------



## crazy daisy (Jul 3, 2011)

Amberbark said:


> Our trainer has recommended using a Martingale collar to bring Amber "under control" during training. Can you recommend how to measure to determine what size? Do you/have you used a Martingale during your training, e.g., Novice Obedience? Thanks. :wavey: Vicki


it's measured the same way as you would a normal collar.

what I use:
www.cycledog.com -


----------

